# Neo-Renaissance?



## Guest

I see a lot of composers labeled as neo-baroque, neo-classical, and neo-romantic, but I don't see many listed as neo-renaissance. Can someone recommend a few composers and pieces, particularly instrumental? Thanks.


----------



## Ukko

What are your expectations about how the music would sound? Instruments used?


----------



## quack

I would think that John Tavener and other holy minimalists would be closest to Neo-Renaissance although only in vocal not instrumental. Is there really neo-baroque, who's doing that?


----------



## Manxfeeder

quack said:


> I would think that John Tavener and other holy minimalists would be closest to Neo-Renaissance although only in vocal not instrumental.


I think technically, from what I've heard, Taverner and Part are more neo-Gothic.

Also, though I've never heard him called this, technically, Anton Webern would be considered neo-Renaissance, with his obsession with canons. Entflieht auf leichten Kahnen is a strict canon; his symphony is a theme with its counter-theme stated in inversion. There's at least two pieces to consider.


----------



## Ukko

quack said:


> I would think that John Tavener and other holy minimalists would be closest to Neo-Renaissance although only in vocal not instrumental. Is there really neo-baroque, who's doing that?


Good question. In all of these 'neo' labels, the music has similarities, but usually not replications of the named periods. Some music labeled neo-classical could be labeled neo-baroque just as well?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Hilltroll72 said:


> Good question. In all of these 'neo' labels, the music has similarities, but usually not replications of the named periods. Some music labeled neo-classical could be labeled neo-baroque just as well?


I think so. Stravinsky's Dumbarton Oaks is considered neo-classical, though it's based on a Baroque concerto grosso.


----------



## violadude

quack said:


> I would think that John Tavener and other holy minimalists would be closest to Neo-Renaissance although only in vocal not instrumental. Is there really neo-baroque, who's doing that?


Hindemith is sometimes labled as Neo-Baroque.


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> Hindemith is sometimes labled as Neo-Baroque.


Is the basis for that label in the form? His music doesn't _sound_ neo anything to me.


----------



## violadude

Hilltroll72 said:


> Is the basis for that label in the form? His music doesn't _sound_ neo anything to me.


Well, it's pretty much on the grounds that he loved fugues and his music is perceived as rigorously intellectual, much like Bach is perceived.


----------



## Guest

I'm hoping for counterpoint ala John Dowland, so that pretty much eliminates minimalists! Strings or keyboard instruments would be my preference.


----------



## Ukko

The lute, in one form or another, has been around since at least the 12th C. Keyboards, not so much. There are probably modern compositions that resemble Renaissance music from Spain...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

All this "neo" stuff is strange to me as I look to the future when I compose, not the past so much. I suppose Zwillich's Concerto Grosso could be described as "neo-Baroque."


----------

